# my new build thread



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

im gonna start off with my 65 chevelle did some cutting today gonna hinge the doors and trunk thinking of painting it sublime green


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lowrider?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

HELL YEAH GO FOR IT HOMIE... :biggrin:

YOU USE THAT CHASSIS YET?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

yea its gotta be a lo lo and yes that chasis is on a blue 63 on hold right now i got to get to building lol finally some warm weather so i can paint now


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i am gonna build one car at a time now to many prodjects wasnt getting any where so yea one kit at a time :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 25 2008, 09:09 PM~10256428
> *i am gonna build one car at a time now to many prodjects wasnt getting any where so yea one kit at a time :yes:
> *




shit thats what I say too. Never works like that. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 25 2008, 09:05 PM~10256371
> *yea its gotta be a lo lo and yes that chasis is on a blue 63 on hold right now i got to get to building lol finally some warm weather so i can paint now
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 26 2008, 12:40 PM~10256734
> *shit thats what I say too.  Never works like that.    :biggrin:
> *


same here


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

X 30 
i tell myself that im doin 1 at a time and next thing i knew ive got 30 wips


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

do you open doors with string or knife?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE START


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 26 2008, 02:06 PM~10259846
> *do you open doors with string or knife?
> *


both.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 26 2008, 11:06 AM~10259846
> *do you open doors with string or knife?
> *


x-acto :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

good start homie.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

GREAT START LONNIE, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys will post some more pics tomarrow had to clean today lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 26 2008, 07:00 PM~10263459
> *GREAT START LONNIE, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.
> *


.
X 2 bro


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

well i got everything hindged here it is mocked up still not sure about the color but i have to go white int. im thinkin light blue metallic for the body


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good this has always been my favorite chevelle any ideas on color?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 28 2008, 03:34 PM~10278801
> *lookin good this has always been my favorite chevelle any ideas on color?
> *


im thinking light metallic blue maybe a moon roof :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good bro!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

got to put on some paint


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

what green is that?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sublime green testors


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

its looking good.....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 30 2008, 01:18 AM~10283483
> *sublime green testors
> *


thanks, looks like it'd be good to apttern up!!!!

:cheesy:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

lookin good homie 
did you build the shop useing formbroad


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks homies im trying to match up some colors :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Mar 29 2008, 10:40 AM~10283561
> *lookin good homie
> did you build the shop useing formbroad
> *


yes sir lol just built that for photo's its in the works as well


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 30 2008, 01:40 AM~10283562
> *thanks homies im trying to match up some colors  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Frickin sweet


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

got some foiling done ,painted the chasis also and little bit more work on the sup,
i think i might slam the ass down also any ideas on int color i would like to try some foam not sure what colors would look good ?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good bro! damn nice!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 1 2008, 07:57 AM~10305772
> *got some foiling done ,painted the chasis also and little bit more work on the sup,
> i think i might slam the ass down also any ideas on int color i would like to try some foam not sure what colors would look good ?
> 
> ...


i would say go with a black interior,that is comin out sick too homie,


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin real good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

if ur gonna go with foam bro, do it up in green and white :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 1 2008, 08:33 AM~10305974
> *lookin real good bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> if ur gonna go with foam bro, do it up in green and white :biggrin:
> *


thats what i was thinkin  

also thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 1 2008, 11:33 AM~10305974
> *lookin real good bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> if ur gonna go with foam bro, do it up in green and white :biggrin:
> *


 damn homie, you beat me 2 it, it looks damn good , go with green and white .


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

got to some work done :biggrin: decided to go with tan int, wet sanded the body almost ready for clear


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD LONNIE.  AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

oh yea im useing the clear custom grill, foiled and painted from the 65 custom camper kit :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good bro! Love that color! :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks homies more pics tomarrow


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 8 2008, 01:50 AM~10361508
> *lookin good bro!  Love that color!  :0
> *


 x-2 homie............... cant wait to see this done.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin sik bro, nice work


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks homie i hope to have this one done in a day or so :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice work. Clean builds.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good Lonnie!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Real nice work in here...looking good


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

what up homies been really busy my car brke down on my way to juice it out so i didnt get to hit the switches will post more pics of the 65 soon also my 58 impala i got painted and cleared :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

love the color on that 65. any more pics of that shop??


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 18 2008, 09:56 PM~10451261
> *love the color on that 65. any more pics of that shop??
> *


no not yet still thinking of some more to add to it lol


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

heres some pics of the 58


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 18 2008, 09:57 PM~10451272
> *Lookin' good!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn that color is gorgeous! What color is that!?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya 58 lookin sick bro, diggin the color :0 :0 :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 18 2008, 10:25 PM~10451442
> *Damn that color is gorgeous! What color is that!?
> *


metal specs green from duplicolor auto zone and the clear is that folk art clear at wally world pink can still need to do some foiling :biggrin:


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Over a certain base or just grey primer?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 18 2008, 10:34 PM~10451500
> *Over a certain base or just grey primer?
> *


 just grey primer sanded smooth and painted the clear works bad ass it was dry in like 15 minutes and shines like that


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice man thanks for the help! I really gotta try this metal specks paint, seems like everyone is getting great results!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 18 2008, 10:39 PM~10451523
> *Nice man thanks for the help! I really gotta try this metal specks paint, seems like everyone is getting great results!
> *


just watch how you use it cause it is lacquer


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 19 2008, 01:39 AM~10451523
> *Nice man thanks for the help! I really gotta try this metal specks paint, seems like everyone is getting great results!
> *


 yiz zir :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks damn good lonnie.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

here is a update on the 65


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

here is a couple in the works :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice work!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks bro


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 19 2008, 12:33 AM~10451495
> *metal specs green from duplicolor auto zone  and the clear is that folk art clear at wally world pink can still need to do some foiling  :biggrin:
> *


got a pic of the folk art clear?? im gonna have to look for that shit next time i got to town


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i'll get a pic in a bit im partying :biggrin: i dont drink but im drinking right now cause its my b-day. get drunk fast lol.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ight homie, party on! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

pics in a minute almost done on the 65 malibu


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 25 2008, 11:23 PM~10507369
> *here is a update on the 65
> 
> 
> ...





damn dog, thats tight!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

I've been working on the engine bay and the trunk im waiting for my damn cam to charge lol


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

and here are the pics :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where u get the phantom grill and bumper guards from :0 :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

the old 65 elco camper kit


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thats a great color. nice build bro.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 16 2008, 12:09 AM~10668169
> *and here are the pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: WHERES THE ELCO NOW? :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 19 2008, 09:22 PM~10692610
> *:biggrin: WHERES THE ELCO NOW? :biggrin:
> *


still in the bag :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

well its starting to cool down now started a new build 68 elcamino

got it primed and painted and some foil work done :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks good bro


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 26 2008, 02:31 AM~11974777
> *:0 looks good bro
> *



thanks bro im glad some body likes it :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 26 2008, 10:31 AM~11974777
> *:0 looks good bro
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks real old school with those rims homie :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 26 2008, 02:46 PM~11976227
> *Looks real old school with those rims homie  :thumbsup:
> *



i like that old school look man! im due for a ride on sepreams! very nice work man!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

some up date pics


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Lookin' good lonnie! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 Looks good lonnie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THATS NICE BRO


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

thats what im talkin bout!

nice foil work and nice paint to bro


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

man , that is nice :thumbsup: . lovn the look on that car. i really got to get me some of them rims.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

NICE PAINT , LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

cars look good lonnie


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good homie


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks ive been busy with the kiddos so i hav;nt got to finish it


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

nice builds!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

some up dates on the elco getting er done lol swapped wheels there 65 elco hub caps with 1109 lip and 520's :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

also swapped the 396 for the all chrome 283


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ELCO LOOKS REALLY CLEAN ! PM WHAT YOU DID FOR THE WHEEL SET UP ! SO NO ONE ELSE STARTS ROLLIN THEM BEFORE I DO ! LOL!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt let me know what you guys think


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That El Camino is badass bro, love it!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

these two cars are pritty bad a$$


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks homies


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 7 2009, 12:51 AM~12628262
> *some up dates on the elco getting er done lol  swapped wheels there 65 elco hub caps with 1109 lip and 520's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




thats fly homie....................... very clean work!


and im lovein them wheels too


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 7 2009, 06:59 AM~12630823
> *thats fly homie....................... very clean work!
> and im lovein them wheels too
> *


x2 Looks great...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ELCO IS TIGHT LONNIE!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys hope to finish this week


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro, sik


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

quote=lonnie,Jan 6 2009, 06:51 PM~12628262]
some up dates on the elco getting er done lol swapped wheels there 65 elco hub caps with 1109 lip and 520's :biggrin: 

























[/quote



sick elco homie


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

THANKS BRO and bump for the hell of it :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You have some cool projects going on in here!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 9 2009, 07:24 AM~13526316
> *You have some cool projects going on in here!!
> *





thanks bro im takeing a break for awhile to build my 1;1 :biggrin: that mean i gotta start my 68 custom model to :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i guess i'll post some pic's in here to :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great looking builds Lonnie.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 10 2009, 10:02 PM~14156926
> *Great looking builds Lonnie.
> *



thanks bro if i could just finish a few i'd be fine :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good up in here bro!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

have not been building much heres my my 59 vert i finished a while back still working on the 1:1


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt im back


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

lonnie said:


> have not been building much heres my my 59 vert i finished a while back still working on the 1:1



:thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i got lot of cars to post but gotta find the camera


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

lonnie said:


> i got lot of cars to post but gotta find the camera


:thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

a couple i have been at for a few weeks
















66 impala 

















70 impala 

































and the 73 promo


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

76 caprice quick build lol over the winter still needs the put in


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lookin good espeically like the 73. Props Lonnie!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man those look great.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

orange appeal still around put it back together gonna clean it up and give it to my daughter for a birthday day


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

lonnie said:


> a couple i have been at for a few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit! Nice!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks guys darkside that bumper should be heading your way


----------

